# Helium vs Sulphur Hexafluoride



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2008)

You gotta admit, Mythbusters is one great job. :lol: 

[yt]YpWc504Ae3A[/yt]

But WHY NOT try it at home??


----------



## Big Don (Sep 12, 2008)

Those two have the BEST job anywhere. I don't care if they make minimum wage, they are paid to goof off.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I already have a pretty deep voice.  With the sodium hexaflouride I wonder if anyone would actually be able to hear me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I already have a pretty deep voice.  With the sodium hexaflouride I wonder if anyone would actually be able to hear me.


 My voice is within the deep range as well... I think one would be able to still hear as long as air passes over the vocal cords to vibrate them. I mean lookit what happened to Adam... :lol: 
But is Sulphur Hexafluoride dangerous to have around? It's obviously not harmful or Adam wouldn't been (allowed) to do it. He does request NOT to try it at home... weird.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 13, 2008)

Of course, you could do the same thing using a decent vocal processor with a pitch shifter and not have to worry about inhaling strange chemicals. Excuse me, I think I need a burrito...



:uhyeah:


----------



## cdunn (Sep 13, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> My voice is within the deep range as well... I think one would be able to still hear as long as air passes over the vocal cords to vibrate them. I mean lookit what happened to Adam... :lol:
> But is Sulphur Hexafluoride dangerous to have around? It's obviously not harmful or Adam wouldn't been (allowed) to do it. He does request NOT to try it at home... weird.



SF6 is reasonably inert, and goes into the blood very slowly. It's just the general precaution against, "Hey, nutball, this is an inert gas, and if you breathe in too much of it, it will choke you to death." Heavier-than-air inerts are also kinda fun in that they tend to sit in one place - If you leave the bottle open in a room, it'll fill it up, and not really bother to leave.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, looks like fun!


----------

